# All I Want Is My Hair Back



## Logik (Jun 2, 2005)

I recently went on a trip to get my haircut at some new "salon", since my former haircutter lady has become impossible to work with. I sat down in the chair, gave directions to which she said "OK!" After a couple minutes of snipping and chopping, I usually let my hair get really long from time to time and I probably look like a schmuck but oh well, and received a “you’ve got a receding hairline, that must, like, suck,” statement by the twenty-year-old beauty-school-highest-honors-graduate. As if I haven’t noticed in the daily rituals every morning. Sure I’ve noticed, but you know things are getting bad when someone else starts noticing too. I must admit, to go from having hair so thick that the 1980’s ghost of Bon Jovi could’ve come back from the grave to give me hair styling techniques to someone who could be a prime candidate for the before picture in a Rogaine commercial IS rather scary. 

All through my life whenever I would get my hair cut the “stylist” always commented on how thick my hair was. Usually I would leave mounds of hair in my wake as I left, which typically consisted of a rather large pile of brown hair that if combined with past haircuts could rival that of the great ball of twine. When I was younger I always said I was cursed with too much hair. It would get all wavy and never cooperated no matter what I tried. In fact it was a bit rough even using the super-glue like substance known as extra strength hair gel. However my tune has recently changed and I wish the curse still existed, now I've been cursed with male pattern baldness instead. 

I’ve been plucking stray grey hairs out for a few years now, and at this rate I’ll be bald by the age of thirty. Already I miss having hair that got in my face all the time, was uncontrollable to the point of complete and utter frustration. I'm sorry but "steps" just don't look cool on a guy with a bald head, even if they ARE out of style anyway. My chrome dome wouldn't look groovy in that awesome middle school picture background with the flashy blue, purple and pink rip through the space-time continuum either, it might reflect on my head and totally ruin the mystique behind it. "It" being the background, not my head with hair on it. In fact I think people would've commented on my bald head instead of the Aurora Borealis-like background. 

So it’s time for another haircut, this time to a different new place. I walk in, get my call to sit down, she asks how I want it cut, I explain. She does so as I requested. Wait for it... wait for it... It doesn’t happen. Was it a fluke? “Oh, I think I cut too much off, you can see your receding hairline now." Let's just say her tip was non-existent and I'm saving it for a miracle cure for my bald head.


----------



## Novicewriter (Jun 2, 2005)

I found this very engaging....interesting as well.  Although the perspective sort of threw me off...Is it first person, second???  Not quite sure.

NW


----------



## Logik (Jun 2, 2005)

Novicewriter said:
			
		

> I found this very engaging....interesting as well.  Although the perspective sort of threw me off...Is it first person, second???  Not quite sure.
> 
> NW



Yeah I think you're right I need to pick one and ... uh stick with it  Hadn't really noticed that until now. $10 says my creative writing teacher notices that in my final draft I turned in today. Oops.


----------



## Novicewriter (Jun 2, 2005)

Trust me I know all about the person perspective.     Still I liked it very much and would like to see more from you.

NW


----------



## A (Jul 17, 2005)

tis a good write logik. and yes it is quite engaging for such a simple scenario. i dont know what its like to go grey or bald yet but you described the emotions in quite a comprehensively humorous way. i wanna see more of you too


----------



## brglid (Aug 1, 2005)

*Whats wrong with being bald?*

I liked the piece, I can never stay in 1st person 2nd person etc. In a rough draft i think its best not to think about it, because it interupts the flow of writing. 

I think your hairdresser should have gone to charm school instead of beauty school. I have a few friends that had male pattern baldness at an early age (mid-twenties?) And they have shaved thier heads completely.

Personally, I think this is the way to go. I plan to do the same as soon as I know I need to "let go"  I think it looks alot better to be shaved, or even with a weeks worth of stubble, then to hang on to hair, as if it may grow back. 

So my advice is to have that b!+(# shave it of for you, and not tip her. Then you'll need a quick shave weekly, and you'll have even more oppurtunities not to tip her!


----------



## yunir (Aug 2, 2005)

yeh, a great job in putting simple scenario into an engaging one.

well done....


----------

